# J Atkinson & Co (atkinsonteanandcoffee.co.uk)



## Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

Oddly I haven't seen these guys mentioned much here. Anyone else tried them?

I tried their espresso lusso blend a week or so ago and was very pleased with the results, I sent a twitter tweet to the roaster, said I was looking for smooth chocolatey espresso, and that was the blend he recommended.

Rather fond of that particular blend, the only downside is the postage is a tad expensive at 4.90

Anyone any opinions of this particular roaster they'd like to share?


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

At first glance it looks a nice site and good list of coffees but the £4 postage does put it out of my price range though, but then again maybe I'm just tight









EDIT: £4.90 that *is* out of my price range nearly £5 postage that's a bit steep


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah £4.90 for postage is very steep and more expensive than 250g of the Espresso Lusso beans themselves. I doubt I'll be using them for this reason however good the coffee is. Did the beans deliver the smooth chocolately flavour you were seeking? Did they produce a good crema?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, have purchased from them

They are on Twitter @coffeehopper and now have a new cafe too


----------



## Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

liquidmonkey2000 said:


> Yeah £4.90 for postage is very steep and more expensive than 250g of the Espresso Lusso beans themselves. I doubt I'll be using them for this reason however good the coffee is. Did the beans deliver the smooth chocolately flavour you were seeking? Did they produce a good crema?


The beans were fantastic. I like monsoon malabar but I find the peaty mustiness a bit much, the blend seems to bring the body and the caramel of the malabar but round it off nicely too.

Very smooth and very enjoyable. Crema was also excellent, fresh beans. Seemed degassed upon arrival which suits me fine


----------



## clearfish (Oct 10, 2009)

Really great outfit in Lancaster. Ian & Sue Steel run the roasters, Ian hand roasting everything to perfection and they have just launched a new venture; The Music Room, with their son Caspar. Really enthusiastic guy, knows his stuff inside and out and brews from a SanRemo Roma with temp controlled group heads along with a Bunn Trifecta, plus aeropress etc. Try them out if you get the chance. As Glenn said @coffeehopper is The roaster and @CremaTheCrop is Caspar who runs #themusicroom , Sun Street/Square Lancaster.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

I've just placed an order with them for a Chemex and a few different beans.

Sue was very helpful on the phone and patient with my roasting questions!!

Will update once I've received my order and had a chance to taste.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Edward said:


> Oddly I haven't seen these guys mentioned much here. Anyone else tried them?
> 
> I tried their espresso lusso blend a week or so ago and was very pleased with the results, I sent a twitter tweet to the roaster, said I was looking for smooth chocolatey espresso, and that was the blend he recommended.
> 
> ...


Atkinson's is a wonderful coffee and tea shop - a visit to the store is like stepping back 100 years. Can remember, long ago, buying freshly roasted coffee from the proprietor who took the time to write out each label in brown ink before affixing it to the packet - such wonderful attention to detail. It's great to see the business thriving and stepping into the internet age. I'm due a visit soon - get my Lapsang Souchong there - wonderfully smokey aroma - best I've had.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Their new(ish) cafe next door in the priory hall is nice and was very busy when I was there last.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Southpaw said:


> Their new(ish) cafe next door in the priory hall is nice and was very busy when I was there last.


Great. It's on my list to visit next time I'm over in Lancaster.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh forgot to mention, she said that they said they not only serve V60s but also syphon brews!!


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

I had 3 last time I was there















very tasty but 3 is definitely too many.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Southpaw said:


> I had 3 last time I was there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stone me! No, strike that - stoned you...*three* coffees on the trot!


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

I think their coffee is also been served in a new pop up place in Manchester, in the NQ - Kalua house or something.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

We follow eachother on twitter, really friendly guy who is passionate about freshly roasted coffee and seems to embrace the best of old style coffee shops (he has old brown java) and new style. Obviously knows a thing or two about beer too.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

As I posted earlier, I frequented Atkinson's many decades ago but then moved home. You would think, in this internet age, that a proudly old fashioned independent shop would have disappeared from the high street. When I visited Lancaster, recently, Atkinson's was the only shop still trading from my era. What Atkinson's have managed to do is stay current without changing anything except embrace the internet. How many other businesses could you say that about? Let's hope Atkinson's is around in another 100 years.


----------

